

Coming Soon – Storage Policies in OpenStack Swift - koolhead17
https://swiftstack.com/blog/2014/01/27/openstack-swift-storage-policies/

======
justinsb
Sometimes it feels like OpenStack suffers from the problem that there are too
many cooks, and not enough people eating the (dog)food. So it's great to see
Box getting involved in adding erasure coding: it's a technically interesting
feature, of course, but it's being driven by real-world requirements from a
real-world customer.

